# big bass baits



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

if you went out on a lake to fish the whole day for big bass what lure/bait would you use. 
i personally would use a 10 or 12inch power worm with a 5/0 hook or a 1/2 oz jig or a deep diving crankbait .


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hmm.... time of year would change things, but either a big jig or a california swimbabes baby "E".... definately caught most of my 5+ fish on those.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

end of april till may


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

1/2 oz. black and blue jig with a black super pork trailer.


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Optimum Baby Line Threw (BLT) Pearl 5"


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

6" swimbait,brush hog,mop jig,and 1/2 oz handtied jig


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Buzzbait in low light and 1/2 oz Mop Jig with Zoom super chunk for the rest. Tackle size adjusted accordingly.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

For a BIG BASS I would throw a 6" to 8" swimbait.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

for big bass = BIG SWIMBAITS 10 IN .. really any bait can catch a big bass ...
i got bass over 6 lbs on ants fishing for gill ...deep diving crankbait but thats me i would crank till my hands went out


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tough choice.....either a 7" power worm texas rigged or 5"senko

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

